# FS: GT-R RB26dett Engine and Trans from genuine R34



## dc23 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have an RB26dett engine and matching getrag 6-speed transmission from a 1999 Nissan Skyline R34 for sale. It was brought in to CA a year ago and is sitting in San Jose, CA right now. It has approximately 43000 KM's and has the wiring harness and ECU. This is the all-wheel drive version out of a real Skyline BNR34, and NOT from a GTS (rear-wheel drive).

I was going to use this as a swap but decided to go another route with my build so I am selling this. hopefully to someone who can use it in their older GTR, S13, S14, Silvia or maybe their datsun 510.

I paid close to $8000 for this to be shipped and am taking a loss but I know someone can use this for their project. Has everything - motor, 2 turbos, ECU, wiring, transmission, clutch, etc. It sustained minor damage during the shipping process but those parts can be replaced and is reflected in the price. Everything important is still intact and ready.

The pics were just taken on 9/27/2012. Send me an email and your contact information to get a response. Serious buyers and inquiries only - please don't waste my time or yours.




















If you buy, you must have the means to pick this up. I can load it into your truck but you'll have to do the rest. I might be able to ship but you will be responsible for all shipping costs.

Email: cswinsf-AT-gmail-dot-com

Please make reasonable cash offer. not looking for trades. thanks!


----------



## dc23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bump to the top.


----------

